# mem v0.5, the first BLD commutator and memory training app, --Angel Lim



## Angel Lim (Jun 8, 2014)

*mem v0.5, the first BLD commutator and memory training app*

Hey guys, in my free time I've written a program that can generate scrambles with any combination of flipped edges, twisted corners, parity, and your choice of one edge or corner comm. 

*It's still a work in progress, but you can check it out, as well as read my README, here:*

https://github.com/limabeans/mem

Let me know what you guys think, any suggestions, construtive criticism appreciated.

:^)


----------



## c4cuber (Jun 15, 2014)

that's awesome already!

but if you could add a option to customize the lettering scheme, it would be far too useful! in the soft., there is "y" in the memo which doesn't exist in my memo. so if i could change the scheme, it could help me a lot. anyway, great going!


----------

